# Another Tusker Bites The Dust



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Went to one of my blinds yesterday morning. Saw 10 deer, including a really nice 10 point buck, didn't shoot anything till I new what all was there. Went back this morning and saw absolutely nothing. Not even the doe and fawn that have been there nearly every day for the last 3 weeks. Right before sunup, lo and behold look who walks in the field. After messing around for about 10 minutes 350 yards away, ol porky here decides to go to the feeder. I started ranging him and at 165 yards, he turned broadside to go to the feeder. Big mistake Indie!. Put the hurt on him with my .25-06 with a 117 gr. Hornady Interlock through both lungs. He ran about 20 yards in a half circle and folded like a cheap road map.
Not quite as big as the one I snared here while back but he was close. From the tip of his nose to the crown of his skull he measured nearly 20" and had about 2 1/2" cutters. 






[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That's the way to drop'em bar-d---if I had hogs around here like you do, my grocery bill would be half of what is is now.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go bar-d, freezer should be full of chops by now!!!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Way to Go Bar-D, I would pass up a deer to shoot one!! if We Dont control their numbers they will take over!! Great Job!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

These guys can eat em if they want to - you just split the belly and left it for the yotes though, right?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Affirmative. The coyotes are welcome to him.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Boars make good coyote bait.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Way to go bar-d, you are going to have some really fat coyotes runnin around there. I was four sentences in and was wondering if you'd checked mini-you's freezer, maybe he kilt some of them deer and ran them off.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

TABQ, I drug his carcass up to the corner of the field and fully intend to check for activity from coyotes.
YD, mini-me swears up and down he has not been poaching. Still, he does disappear from time to time..................


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check over his bed for a nice mount next year!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice lookin hog, great shooting and nice pictures


----------



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

thats one nice looking hog. I always split it down the back and take the back strap.

what rifle is that 25-06 chamdered in? is that a Savage?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't say what particular rifle bar-d has but I believe most major manufacturers chamber for it.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

NICE! got to love fresh bacon and sausage. I wish we had the opportunity to hunt hogs more here in Arizona. then again, I DONT want the same problem you all have over there! glad you got to take another one out.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

2tay530 said:


> thats one nice looking hog. I always split it down the back and take the back strap.
> 
> what rifle is that 25-06 chamdered in? is that a Savage?


Yes, it is a Model 111 Savage with Accutrigger, shooting my loads w/117 gr. Hornady Interlock bullets.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Yet another tusker. I was going from one pasture to another feeding cattle and as I passed another of my places, I looked out toward the feeder and this guy was helping himself to my feeder corn. I pulled into the place off the road and stalked to within about 200 yards of him for a shot. I was only carrying a coyote rifle on the Mule, my .222. The reliable old gal put him down. It took 3 shots, it was loaded with 50 grain V-Max bullets, but here he is nontheless. The first shot took the run out of him, he could only trot and walk. I followed him across the field and put 2 more in him. I knew he was leaking oil pretty bad and sure enough, just as he left the field into the pasture, he was done. Shot placement folks, shot placement.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice boar----------love those 788's especially the blond wood.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice blond there bar-d.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good shootin bar-d, and nice looking rifle.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks,
I have had that little darlin since the mid 70's, wouldn't take for it. There is no telling how many miles that thing has logged over the last 35 years.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good shooting !!! nothing like wacking. Too bad you are not makin bacon nasty ol boars. But hey you are saving on the corn bill a little now.

Keep on wacking and stacking.


----------

